# At last light



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I was on my way out the woods at dark when I got this one.. 19 yards right between the eyes with a lead filled hex nut . .crushed her face. . Live oak natural 20 mm double TBG..


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> ...crushed her face..


That's a little creepy dude.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

JediMike said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > ...crushed her face..
> ...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Bad light, long shot..but you did it! Geez I don't know how some of you guys score such great shots. I would have been happy to just hit it anywhere, let alone between the head lamps at that range and light condition!

You sure put a lot of squirrel in the menu at your place. Too bad we aren't neighbors, I'd bring the taters, beer and cake!

That's what I'm shooting now days, 20mm TBG non tapered on a natty. Then why can't I hit as well as you? :violin:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Bad light, long shot..but you did it! Geez I don't know how some of you guys score such great shots. I would have been happy to just hit it anywhere, let alone between the head lamps at that range and light condition!
> 
> You sure put a lot of squirrel in the menu at your place. Too bad we aren't neighbors, I'd bring the taters, beer and cake!
> 
> That's what I'm shooting now days, 20mm TBG non tapered on a natty. Then why can't I hit as well as you? :violin:


well Chuck I didn't have any pictures to post of the three misses I made an hour before I got this one..like I said before.. is it legal.. or even possible for me to mail you some squirrel in dry ice? Fifty years is too long to go without eating tree rat


----------

